# New Calls and Callers in the store



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

New Calls are being added by Minaska in the store.

New Electronic Game Calls

New Mouth Calls

More will be added in upcoming weeks as well.

FYI


----------



## Ejoe (Oct 23, 2005)

What are your views on the remote digital callers? I have the lohman tape caller, but hate the wire. Do the remote calls work well?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> What are your views on the remote digital callers


The new FoxPro and Loudmouth are suppose to be the cats meow by some reports. Would love to have one but the price is also a screaming kitty. I've got the JS tape caller but it weighs about 10 pounds or so. Got tired of carrying it so I made my own using a small mp3 player and a small hand amp from Radio shack, works great. Fits in my coat pocket so all I have to carry now is the speaker.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Spend the money on the foxpro you won't be sorry


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I saw an electrick pocked sized caller the other day for around $25.00. Is this just a waste of money or do they work?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Haven' been able to hear one yet but have had people say they like them.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I have both the foxpro and the Minaska Bandit. Both are great units and you can't go wrong with them.

But, don't leave your mouth calls at home!


----------

